# How dogs move - new study



## Gerald Guay (Jun 15, 2010)

www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2011/05/110527080325.htm


----------



## rick smith (Dec 31, 2010)

interesting article
THANX a lot for posting !
.... never knew there was a such thing as hi-def X-ray video

in one part they wrote : "These findings will alter the academic teaching," Professor Fischer is convinced."
** actually, i hope that is not true because the people who need to know what this study has provided are people who use dogs to perform real jobs, who would benefit a LOT from a greater understanding of canine biomechanics and locomotion

this type of raw science is exactly what DOG owners need, not "academic" data to be read in a book and studied by scientists ](*,)
...... especially by breeders and owners of dogs with demanding jobs
... of course it won't make your dog perform any better or worse, but if you consider yourself a professional, you should know this


----------



## david hussey (Apr 7, 2012)

This is a great and knowledgeable post to read.....


----------



## Don Turnipseed (Oct 8, 2006)

Is the skeletal picture on this supposed to be what a dog is ideally supposed to look like?


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

david hussey said:


> This is a great and knowledgeable post to read.....


David, please don't forget your bio/intro. 

http://www.WorkingDogForum.com/vBulletin/f20/

Thanks!


----------

